# Monkey Ward  And Sears Catalogs



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2016)

Daisy has been collecting Monkey Ward and Sears catalogs for years. I took some pics of the great bicycle ads and cool accessory ads for reference for the CABE Enjoy!!!!

Sears 1965 catalog


----------



## benmcjamin (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool!! Same year as my spaceliner an my Allstate tires


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2016)

saw a couple of these at Copake yesterday


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2016)

47,48,49,50,51,54


----------



## professor72 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi. You wouldn't happen to have the wards catalog from 1963, 1964, or 1965 would you? I'm looking for an entry for a Super Mustang Dragster with the goofy messenger saddle. I have one and remember seeing it in the catalog, but never have found another catalog since the one I saw originally.
Here's mine,


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 18, 2017)

Let me check. Ill be hone from work around 4 pm pacific


----------



## professor72 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool. I appreciate it. I've watched the catalogs on eBay to try and buy one of each from 63 to 65 but they just cost too much on there


----------



## professor72 (Apr 20, 2017)

Any luck?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

Checking fir you


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

Found it!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

Cool bike man!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 20, 2017)

We have been collecting catalogs for a while.

Sears- 1950, 1951, 1954, 1965
Monkey ward- 1948, 1953, 1958, 1959, 1965
Aldens- 1946, 1947 just clothing.

Sears- 1902 reproduction

And tomorrow Im checking out some Sears, 1936-40


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 21, 2017)

Love that you say Monkey Wards. My mom has always referred to Montgomery Ward as Monkey Ward(s). hahahah Puts a grin on my face.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 21, 2017)

Monkey bikes


----------



## professor72 (Apr 21, 2017)

Cool! Thanks for looking it up! I recall the picture I saw was just like mine with fenders, so the super mustang dragster must be a deluxe model from the same time. It's a neat ride, thanks for the research time.


----------

